# Comprender y Entender



## drei_lengua

Hola,

Mi compañero colombiano me dijo que hay una diferencia entre comprender y entender.  Sin embargo, siempre había aprendido que comprender y entender significan lo mismo.  Puede alguien aclararlo?

Gracias,

Brian, Atlanta


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Comprender y entender pueden ser sinónimos pero cada uno tiene además sus propios significados y aplicaciones. 

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=comprender

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=entender

Espero que esto te lo aclare

Iliana


----------



## Rayines

*Como ves hay diferencias en el significado. Pero en aquellos significados en que son comunes, en la práctica del lenguaje común se usan indistintamente. ("Me entiendes/comprendes?"; "Entiendo/comprendo tu angustia"; "Entendió/comprendió ampliamente la exposición de su colega").*


----------



## Dr. Quizá

En España "entender" dicho con retintín significa "ser homosexual":

_Tú... ¿entiendes? - Are you gay?_ (friendly).


----------



## gian_eagle

Cada uno tiene su uso... son sinónimos, pero no son exactamente lo mismo. Comprender puede significar "acoger" mientras que entender es más "captar".


----------



## Pigliacampo

También puedes "comprender" una situción más que "entenderla", depende más del contexto en sí de una cosa!, como además puedes puedes comprender una clase de la universidad! Espero que mi ejemplo te ayude un poco.


----------



## SombraPenumbra

ya se que hay una diferencia entre los verbos "entender" y "comprender," pero no se exactamente como usarlos en contexto. 

pudiera decir, "no te comprendo," cuando no entiendo el sentido que la otra persona quiere comunicar, y cuando no comprendo las palabras, pudiera decir, "no te entiendo" ?

mil gracias, un saludo


----------



## lazarus1907

La mayor parte del tiempo se pueden usar indistintamente, sobre todo cuando se pueden definir como "captar el significado de algo". En otras ocasiones no son sinónimos. Por ejemplo:
"Entender de", que significa "tener conocimientos en".
"Entenderse con", que significa "llevarse bien", "tener buenas relaciones con", "apañárselas bien con".
Entender a veces significa "pensar" o "creer" (muy poco usado): Entiendo que deberíamos probar con una turbina en vez de un compresor.
Añadiré otros si se me ocurren. No dudes en preguntar si no estás seguro de algún detalle.
*
*


----------



## adverus-1

*Solamente por curiosidad quisiera saber, en que contexto la palabra "entender" significa "think"?*


----------



## adverus-1

*Lazarus, yo juraria que habias escrito:*

Entender sometimes means "think", "believe"

*Pero ahora veo que dice otra cosa...*


----------



## lazarus1907

adverus-1 said:
			
		

> *Solamente por curiosidad quisiera saber, en que contexto la palabra "entender" significa "think"?*


 Se usa muy poco, y normalmente para expresar una idea personal "disfrazándola" casi de consecuencia lógica dadas una serie de circunstancias:

_Entiendo que este no es el momento más adecuado para discutir este asunto. (creo que...)

_No hace falta que jures: Lo había escrito antes de darme cuenta de que este foro es sólo en español. Ahora lo he reemplazado por "pensar" o "creer", sin haber cambiado en absoluto de opinión.


----------



## adverus-1

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Se usa muy poco, y normalmente para expresar una idea personal "disfrazándola" casi de consecuencia lógica dadas una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> _Entiendo que este no es el momento más adecuado para discutir este asunto. (creo que...)_
> 
> No hace falta que jures: Lo había escrito antes de darme cuenta de que este foro es sólo en español. Ahora lo he reemplazado por "pensar" o "creer", sin haber cambiado en absoluto de opinión.


 
*Sin que te enojes, la verdad es que no concuerdo con que "entiendo" en tu ejemplo signifique "think". Creo que uno solamente usaria "entiendo" en la oracion que tu pusiste como ejemplo en forma de respuesta algo previamente dicho como por ejemplo:*

*Persona 1: Este no es el momento más adecuado para discutir este asunto.*

*Persona 2: Entiendo que este no sea el momento más adecuado para discutir este asunto, pero....*


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Entonces tú crees que estaría mal usado también en estos dos ejemplos?

_Yo entiendo que sería mejor tal cosa.

Yo entiendo que sería mejor aplazar el viaje

_Por cierto, "oración" y "tú" como pronombre personal llevan tilde.


----------



## heidita

En tu ejemplo también significaría lo que ha dicho Lazarus

Entiendo que este no sea el momento , pero...

O sea, pienso que tienes razón, que este no es el momento, sin embargo te voy a hacer la puñeta y seguiré hablando del tema.


----------



## adverus-1

*Sinceramente pienso que en esos ejemplos se esta mal-usando la palabra entender. Pero es posible que el uso del termino este relacionado a la region, me refiero al pais donde se use. *

*Otra cosa que queria decir, espero que la frase "te voy a hacer la puneta y seguir hablando del tema" no sea una indirecta, porque yo no pretendia ofender a nadie, esto es un foro, precisamente para discutir estos temas, jamas fue mi intencion crear un querella sin sentido.*

*De todas formas, no voy a hacer mas que darle la razon a vosotros.*


----------



## adverus-1

*Lazarus, gracias por corregirme, pero el problema es que mi teclado esta en islandes por los cual nunca uso las tildes porque no se donde estan. Las palabras que tiene tilde en mis "posts" son generalmente "copy paste".*


----------



## heidita

Adverus, no te tomes las cosas como algo personal, solo era un ejemplo, pensé que era gracioso.....

¡Solo faltaba que me presentaras una querella!!!!!! (palabra que se usa para juicios)

En fin, otra broma, si acaso....

Volviendo al tema, el verbo *entender* tiene esa acepción (think) y no es un* mal uso* sino* otro uso.*

*entender*
*7.* tr. Creer, pensar, juzgar. _Yo entiendo que sería mejor tal cosa._


----------



## lazarus1907

adverus-1 said:
			
		

> *Sinceramente pienso que en esos ejemplos se esta mal-usando la palabra entender.*


 Lamento haber jugado sucio, pero esos dos ejemplos han sido tomados palabra por palabra del diccionario de la Real Academia y del María Moliner respectivamente. Si no estás de acuerdo con los dos diccionarios más reconocidos que existen en España, buena suerte.


----------



## adverus-1

*Pues si al parecer yo estaba equivocado. Pero bueno, errar es humano, asi que solo me queda la opcion de corregir. Perdona que mal interprete tu broma, es que como uno no le ve la expresion facial a las personas cuando escriben, ni sabe lo que estan pensando, es muy facil confundirse. Saludos *

*Aldo ...*


----------



## adverus-1

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Lamento haber jugado sucio, pero esos dos ejemplos han sido tomados palabra por palabra del diccionario de la Real Academia y del María Moliner respectivamente. Si no estás de acuerdo con los dos diccionarios más reconocidos que existen en España, buena suerte.


 
*No creo que eso haya sido jugar sucio, pero la verad hubiera ayudado ha terminar el debate un poco antes. De todas formas, me ha gustado la platica, si es que le puedo llamar asi y me alegra que hayan personas en este forum capaces de brindar una ayuda eficiente. *

*Aldo.*


----------



## lazarus1907

Cuanto más ahondas en nuestro idioma, más te das cuenta de lo ignorantes que podemos llegar a ser. Yo me voy contento a la cama cada día si sé que he aprendido un vocablo nuevo o he aprendido cómo no usar uno incorrectamente (lo cual sucede con excesiva frecuencia, afortunadamente).


----------



## lazarus1907

adverus-1 said:
			
		

> *No creo que eso haya sido jugar sucio, pero la verad hubiera ayudado ha terminar el debate un poco antes. De todas formas, me ha gustado la platica, si es que le puedo llamar asi y me alegra que hayan personas en este forum capaces de brindar una ayuda eficiente. *


Gracias por el cumplido.
Permíteme que te corrija otra cosa (que yo aprendí hace menos de 3 años): Lo correcto es decir "...que hay*a* personas en este foro...", ya que este es uno de los pocos ejemplos en los que un verbo se usa como impersonal, y, por tanto, lo que sigue es complemento directo. El verbo no tiene por qué concordar en número con el complemento directo. En estas estructuras con "haber" para referirse a la existencia de algo, en lenguaje culto se usa siempre el singular.

Créeme: Ya perdí esta batalla hace unos años.

Saludos


----------



## adverus-1

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Gracias por el cumplido.
> Permíteme que te corrija otra cosa (que yo aprendí hace menos de 3 años): Lo correcto es decir "...que hay*a* personas en este foro...", ya que este es uno de los pocos ejemplos en los que un verbo se usa como impersonal, y, por tanto, lo que sigue es complemento directo. El verbo no tiene por qué concordar en número con el complemento directo. En estas estructuras con "haber" para referirse a la existencia de algo, en lenguaje culto se usa siempre el singular.
> 
> Créeme: Ya perdí esta batalla hace unos años.
> 
> Saludos


 
*Wow, esa si que es nueva para mi, pues no puedo hacer mas que agradecerte  y me inclino ante La Experiencia.*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

A veces hago la distinción entre _entender_ y _comprender_. 
Por ejemplo cuando una amiga me cuenta sus cuitas puedo contestarle: "Te entiendo pero no te comprendo" queriendo decir con eso que si, que tiene razón pero que sus argmentos no me llegan, que no me compadezco.

Y ahora tengo la duda. ¿Se entiende así? O ¿es una contaminación personal del verbo francés _entendre _y siempre he metido la pata?

Gracias por sus aclaraciones

Hasta luego


----------



## lazarus1907

No tengo ni idea de francés, así que me niego a comentar al respecto.

Sin embargo, la frase sí tiene sentido en español, ya que "comprender" tiene una acepción que "entender" no creo que tenga: Encontrar explicable o razonable algo, aunque se "entienda" el porqué. Que alguien me corrija si "entender" también tiene este matiz, por favor.


----------



## SombraPenumbra

pues, con razon estoy confundida!


----------



## ordequin

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No tengo ni idea de francés, así que me niego a comentar al respecto.
> 
> Sin embargo, la frase sí tiene sentido en español, ya que "comprender" tiene una acepción que "entender" no creo que tenga: Encontrar explicable o razonable algo, aunque se "entienda" el porqué. Que alguien me corrija si "entender" también tiene este matiz, por favor.


Me gustaría aportar mi opinión:
Vd. dice: - Encontrar explicable o razonable algo AUNQUE se entienda el porqué.
Para mí, ahí está el quiz de la cuestión. No sería AUNQUE sino porqué, ya que "comprender" implica un conocimiento más profundo del proceso sobre el que trate. No sólo de su desenlace, sino también del origen de ese proceso. Por ello, yo diría:- Encontrar explicable algo PORQUE se entiende el porqué.
Se puede entender la aflicción que crea la Muerte, pero no puede comprender la existencia de la Muerte, como tampoco puede comprenderse la de la Vida.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ordequin

De todas formas son matices de hilar tan fino que es fácil enredarse con el ovillo.
En relación al vocablo ENTENDRE del francés, (que significa principalmente OIR) me parece que sí puede tener algún parecido, o quizás incluso ser origen de ENTENDER.
Así se explicaría la mayor liviandad semántica de ENTENDER sobre la de COMPRENDER en cuanto a conocimiento cognoscitivo.
ENTENDER tiene mucho que ver con OIR. -¿Entiendes lo que te digo? Preguntamos de esta manera para comprobar primero que si se nos ha oído, si se han oído las palabras, y después para saber si fué entendido el significado de estas palabras. Pero esta comprensión es somera. No se necesitan grandes profundidades para que sea eficaz.
COMPRENDER puede que no tenga tanta relación con OIR.
-¿Comprendes lo que ha pasado, lo que ha sucedido?
-¿Comprendes la Teoría de la Relatividad?


----------



## tatius

Me da a mí en la nariz que tenéis razón, cintia&martine, lazarus. 

Siempre según mi nariz, entre entender y comprender podría haber un matiz de profundidad: "te entiendo" en el sentido de "tus palabras tienen sentido y llegas a transmitir tu idea" frente a un "te comprendo" más empático con el sentido de "soy partícipe de tus ideas". 

PD: "empático" no existe.


----------



## ordequin

Me alegra mucho Tattius que te adhieras a la opinión vertida! Gracias! Me anima, ya que lo expuesto me parecía algo arriesgado.
¡Qué pena lo de "empático"! Si no existe habría que inventarlo. Es muy efectivo.


----------



## Julia83

Hola a todos!
Acabo de leer las discusiones en el foro con respecto a los verbos entender y comprender. Creo que he captado la diferencia, pero de todas formas quisiera saber si la siguiente observacion es correcta:

"Te entiendo, pero no te comprendo"
te entiendo = entiendo tus razones; entiendo el sentido de las palabras
no te comprendo = no estoy de acuerdo contigo

Es decir, utilizamos comprender solo para expresar nuestro acuerdo/desacuerdo con alguien, nuestra opinion personal. Asi lo entiendo yo, pero si no es asi, podeis corregirme.

Gracias!


----------



## mirx

Hola.

Para ser honesto yo no veo ninguna diferencia entre los verbos y los uso indistinatamente, *Aquí* te dejo un enlace donde ya se trató el tema, espero que te ayude. El post número dos de Lazarus es muy ilustrativo y marca claramente cuándo uno u otro deben ser usados.


----------



## Julia83

Si, yo tampoco veia mucha diferencia entre los dos verbos, pero hace unos dias un profesor me dijo que es un error grave confundirlos. Por eso decidi averiguarlo.


----------



## Domtom

-
¿Es verdad que, aunque son palabras sinónimas, existe un matiz?

Una vez oí a un sacerdote católico decir: "El misterio de la Santísima Trinidad no lo podemos *comprender* aquí en la Tierra, pero sí lo podemos *entender*.

Es decir, _comprender_ supone un nivel más profundo que _entender_.

¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## xhalli

Yo creo que sí. Puedo entender una situación, un concepto, una teoría, etc. Pero no quiere decir que la comprenda al grado de tener la certeza. De igual manera puedo entender y no por ello aceptar la información. Debe haber una comprensión plena para entender y aceptar algo.


----------



## lilus

Totalmente de acuerdo. . . pero en el ejemplo específico del sacerdote, creo que se refiere precisamente a una cuestión de fe, donde la razón no tiene cabida. . .
y los sentidos pueden engañar

Saludos. . .


----------



## xhalli

Así es, en este caso es más de "sentir" y no de entender.


----------



## Marcelot

Domtom: ¡Qué difícil, pero qué difícil!

Mira, te escribo rápido para no autocensurarme.
Yo también había oído ese tipo de distinciones, e incluso "comprehender" y "comprehensión".
No busco el diccionario, simplemente te contesto...
Me parece que en "comprender" hay un "rodear" que no tiene "entender".
Quizá no suene claro lo que quiero decir...

Me gusta el tema.

Sigamos compartiendo...

Religiosos saludos .


----------



## Bryan05

Hola Domton:

No te desesperes por buscar el significado de esas palabras. Úsalas como quieras y no te hagas bolas. Estas no son las únicas palabras con sinónimos RELATIVOS. Existen mucas en el idioma español. Por ejemplo, "escuchar y oír". 

Eso sí, debes tener en cuenta el verbo ROBAR y HURTAR que son sinónimos relativos, pero el primero implica violencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelot

Bryan05: Perdona, pero escuchar y oír no son sinónimos.

No te preocupes, que dentro de poco nos borrarán el mensaje porque nos hemos ido del tema principal.

Saludos.


----------



## Bryan05

Disculpa, creo que has leído mal. Escuchar y oír son sinónimos RELATIVOS, no ABSOLUTOS.


----------



## Marcelot

Bryan05: ¿Existe algún sinónimo absoluto?

Lo pregunto con humildad e insisto: nos borrarán estos mensajes...

Saludos.


----------



## Bryan05

SinÓnimo Absoluto:

Alto - Pingorotudo

Dudar - Hesitar

Pelea - Marimorena

Colgar - Pingar

Culero - Ocioso


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bryan05 said:


> SinÓnimo Absoluto:
> 
> Alto - Pingorotudo
> 
> Dudar - Hesitar
> 
> Pelea - Marimorena
> 
> Colgar - Pingar
> 
> Culero - Ocioso


 
Creo que si fueran sinónimos absolutos tendrían el mismo significado ambos en todas sus acepciones, y en todos los lugares. 
Alto puede ser de alta estatura y de detenerse (por no decir el número uno, el mejor como en Venezuela). Pingorotudo, según la RAE, es empinado, alto o elevado.

Hesitar nunca la había oído (o escuchado, jajaja), pero la RAE dice que es dudar o vacilar. Sólo que vacilar en México es bromear.

Pelea tiene más acepciones que marimorena. Nunca he oído de una marimorena de gallos.

Pingar es otra que no conocía, pero también significa según la RAE gotear, y no creo que se use como sinónimo de ahorcar, como colgar.

Culero en México tiene una definición muy diferente a ocioso.

En fin, no sé si haya sinónimos absolutos, pero estos no lo son, al menos en mi opinión.


----------



## SpiceMan

Aunque no exactamente una definición de diccionario, para mí siempre la diferencia es que comprender connota tener algún grado de experiencia en lo que se entiende.

Otro de los significados de comprender es "incluír". El estudio comprende leer, practicar y esforzarse.
O sea que para mí comprender algo es, además de entenderlo, "tenerlo" de cierta manera dentro de uno.


Uno entiende que es dolorosa la muerte de un conocido.
Pero comprende lo dolorosa que es cuando se muere un conocido nuestro.
Uno entiende que un motor genera movimiento mediante combustión controlada. Lo comprende cuando lo estudia minuciosamente e "incorpora" todo su funcionamiento. (Lo que, idealmente, incluye contruír un motor como práctica).


----------



## Domtom

-
Gracias por hacer que este hilo no se quedase en un solo post.


----------



## airosa

Es un hilo muy interesante. Recuerdo que uno de nuestros profesores nos explicaba la diferencia entre estos dos verbos así: se dice "no entiendo", cuando tu interlocutor habla un idioma desconocido, tiene un defecto del habla, hay interferencias en la línea telefónica... - o sea, no hay entendimiento a nivel de percepción; "no comprendo", cuando percibes bien lo que dicen, pero no consigues seguir el hilo por no tener conocimientos en la materia o porque tu interlocutor no sabe expresar bien sus ideas... (Te entiendo, pero no te comprendo.). Me gustaría saber si realmente es así, porque veo que en muchos casos estos dos verbos se usan indistintamente.
O es mejor seguir el consejo de Bryan05:


			
				Bryan05 said:
			
		

> Úsalas como quieras y no te hagas bolas.


*?*


----------



## Ibermanolo

Para mí son sinónimos absolutos, no le otorgo más profundidad a uno que a otro.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Si alguien me explicara la definición entre sinónimos absolutos y relativos... Por de pronto, así intuitivamente no me parece buena la refutación de Toño Torreón, ya que casi todas las palabras tienen varias acepciones. El punto para mí sería ver si, en el caso de las acepciones *coincidentes*, éstas son mutuamente reemplazables en todos los contextos (_salva veritate, _como decía Leibniz, salvando la verdad, esto es, sin que el sentido de la expresión se altere).
Volviendo a la pregunta de origen, ante nada cabe aclarar que *los términos son sinónimos* y no es falso usar el uno por el otro en cualquier contexto. Y si no, que me traigan un ejemplo, ya se verá lo fácil que es encontrarle el contra.
De ahí en más puede hilarse más fino, y allí ya estoy de acuerdo con los primeros posts y el profesor de airosa. _Entender _tendría una componente _intelectual_, _comprender_, _moral._ Si no, compárese el uso de los términos

Al buen entendedor, pocas palabras.

Fulano es una persona comprensiva.

Se entiende un problema matemático o una fórmula física, se comprende un texto literario, el mensaje en clave de una poesía. Tengo _entendido_ que entender e _inteligir _ provienen etimológicamente de la misma fuente, de modo que _inteligente _es aquel que entiende. Tampoco es ocioso que las ciencias sociales se hayan reservado para sí los términos metodológicos _comprender_ y _comprensión, _distinguiéndose por ello de las ciencias _exactas_. Un saludo comprehensivo a todos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Doktor Faustus said:


> Si alguien me explicara la definición entre sinónimos absolutos y relativos... Por de pronto, así intuitivamente no me parece buena la refutación de Toño Torreón, ya que casi todas las palabras tienen varias acepciones. El punto para mí sería ver si, en el caso de las acepciones *coincidentes*, éstas son mutuamente reemplazables en todos los contextos (_salva veritate, _como decía Leibniz, salvando la verdad, esto es, sin que el sentido de la expresión se altere).
> *Volviendo a la pregunta de origen, ante nada cabe aclarar que los términos son sinónimos y no es falso usar el uno por el otro en cualquier contexto*. Y si no, que me traigan un ejemplo, ya se verá lo fácil que es encontrarle el contra.
> De ahí en más puede hilarse más fino, y allí ya estoy de acuerdo con los primeros posts y el profesor de airosa. _Entender _tendría una componente _intelectual_, _comprender_, _moral._ Si no, compárese el uso de los términos
> 
> Al buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
> 
> Fulano es una persona comprensiva.
> 
> Se entiende un problema matemático o una fórmula física, se comprende un texto literario, el mensaje en clave de una poesía. Tengo _entendido_ que entender e _inteligir _provienen etimológicamente de la misma fuente, de modo que _inteligente _es aquel que entiende. Tampoco es ocioso que las ciencias sociales se hayan reservado para sí los términos metodológicos _comprender_ y _comprensión, _distinguiéndose por ello de las ciencias _exactas_. Un saludo comprehensivo a todos


 
No creo que se pueda decir algo así como "según mi comprender, esto es falso", o "este libro comprende todos los conocimientos de la humanidad".


----------



## Doktor Faustus

"Según comprendo/Hasta donde llega mi comprensión, esto es falso"  ¡Contraejemplo a la orden!

"Este libro comprende todos los conocimientos de la humanidad" ---> No veo qué de extraño haya en la oración, perfectamente normal y comprensible.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Error mío: este libro comprende (abarca) sí se puede usar, lo que no se usa es "este libro entiende".

En el primer caso, entender lo uso como sinónimo de criterio y no veo cómo pueda usarse comprender en ese sentido.

Según entendí en tu post anterior, dices que entender y comprender se pueden usar uno por otro en cualquier contexto. Yo creo que no (los ejemplos son del DRAE):

 Ocuparse en algo. _Entiende __EN__ mecánica._
 Creer, pensar, juzgar. _Yo entiendo que sería mejor tal cosa._
 Tener amplio conocimiento y experiencia en una materia determinada. _Entiende mucho __DE__ vinos._
Dicho de un hombre y una mujer: Tener alguna relación de carácter amoroso recatadamente, sin querer que aparezca en público.
Saber manejar o disponer algo para algún fin. _Se entienden bien __CON__ el nuevo proyecto._
Avenirse con alguien para tratar determinados negocios. _Se entiende muy bien __CON__ el director._
*dar a **~*a alguien algo.
*1. *loc. verb. Decirlo encubierta o indirectamente, o manifestarlo de igual modo mediante acciones o gestos.
*no se entiende eso conmigo.*
*1. *loc. verb. U. para denotar que no participamos en algo en que nos quieren incluir.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Querido Toño, no, no entendiste el sentido de mi argumentación. Tu interpretación de "según mi entender" como "según mi criterio" es personal y subjetiva. En el uso que se hace de la primera expresión, ésta es perfectamente reemplazable por mis sugerencias.
En cuanto al segundo punto de tu entrada, buscaste precisamente aquellos usos de _entender_ en los que _no _es sinónimo de comprender. Si leíste bien el desafío que plantée en mi primera entrada, la diferencia habría que buscarla para *distintos usos en la acepción coincidente. *En el DRAE serían estos:

*entender**1**.* (Del lat. _intendĕre_, dirigir, tender a).
* 1.     * tr. Tener idea clara de las cosas.
*       3.     * tr. Conocer, penetrar.* 4.     * tr. Conocer el ánimo o la intención de alguien. _Ya te entiendo._
*12.     * prnl. Conocerse, comprenderse a sí mismo.
* 13.     * prnl. Tener un motivo o razón oculta para obrar de cierto modo.
_http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entender_


*comprender**.*
 (De _comprehender_).
3.      tr. Entender, alcanzar, penetrar.
 4.      tr. Encontrar justificados o naturales los actos o sentimientos de otro. _Comprendo sus temores._ _Comprendo tu protesta._
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=comprender

Otras acepciones de ambos verbos sencillamente no vienen a cuento y exceden el ámbito de la discusión. Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No puedo llevarme el crédito de esa interpretación, ya que corresponde al DRAE:

*1. *m. Opinión, criterio. _Según mi modesto entender no está bien lo que hace._


Y por supuesto que en los casos en los que son sinónimos (o tienen acepción coincidente, como tú dices) se puede usar una u otra palabra (ese es precisamente el significado de sinónimo). Lo que yo planteo es que no se pueden usar en todos los casos como sinónimos, que es lo que se discutía hace tiempo.


Si una palabra fuera coicidente con otra en todas las acepciones de ambas sería entonces un sinónimo absoluto de ella. Marcelot decía que no conocía ningún caso así, y Bryan le daba una lista de lo que según él son sinónimos absolutos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

No todos los sinónimos son sustituibles _salva veritate_, y eso se puntualizó muy bien con el casos de *oír y escuchar*, al que podríamos sumar *ver y mirar*. Por lo demás, la búsqueda de sinónimos absolutos en el sentido que precisás me parece, humildemente, vana. En todo caso servirá como concepto teórico de aplicación nula. Sí me parece más interesante la búsqueda de sinónimos _salva veritate _en el sentido expuesto.
Una definición léxica es una orientación aproximativa para el uso, no un axioma matemático. Entonces yo te pregunto:

Según comprendo/Hasta donde llega mi comprensión, esto es falso.

1. ¿Te parecen expresiones lícitas del castellano?
2. ¿Cómo las interpretarías?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Claro que me parecen lícitas, y las interpreto como tú. Pero de lo que discutíamos hace tiempo es precisamente de esos sinónimos absolutos, que en mi opinión no existen (no conozco ninguno). 

Si las palabras tienen acepción coincidente yo diría que por consiguiente se pueden usar uno por otro.


----------



## Katerina82

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola a todos, 

hay algunas diferencia entre comprender y entender? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Katerina.

Es lo mismo:

*comprender**.*
(De _comprehender_).

*1. *tr. Abrazar, ceñir, rodear por todas partes algo.
*2. *tr. Contener, incluir en sí algo. U. t. c. prnl.
*3. *tr. *Entender,* alcanzar, penetrar.
*4. *tr. Encontrar justificados o naturales los actos o sentimientos de otro. _Comprendo sus temores._ _Comprendo tu protesta._

 Re_al Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## balduino

Es muy difícil establecer diferencias sin ejemplos, y aun así en muchos casos serían intercambiables; en la mayoría, probablemente. Para mí "comprender" intensifica un poco el elemento afectivo, mientras que "entender" apunta algo más a lo intelectivo, como se ve quizá más en los sustantivos "comprensión" y "entendimiento". Pero no es raro consolar a alguien diciéndole: te entiendo muy bien. Como tampoco lo es decir: no comprendo lo que explica el orador.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Dejando de lado las acepciones 1 y 2 del verbo comprender; la acepción 3 es sinónima a *entender*, sólo queda la 4.

La gran diferencia es que *comprender* encuentra justificación a unos actos o sentimientos:

_Entiendo por lo que estás pasando pero no me parece bien lo que haces.
Comprendo por lo que estás pasando y te ofrezco mi ayuda._

En el primer ejemplo no podemos usar 'comprender'.

saludos


----------



## Madziak

Dr. Quizá said:


> En España "entender" dicho con retintín significa "ser homosexual":
> 
> _Tú... ¿entiendes? - Are you gay?_ (friendly).



Mi amiga trabaja en una empresa española. Estaba hablando con su jefe y dicho: 'me entiendes?' Su jefe le dicho que no lo usa, porque esta expresión a veces tiene sentido sexual. que puede significar en esta conversación? 'are u gay' o que?


----------



## mielosa

Hola, creo que la diferencia mas explicita y general , en el uso mas común , quitado de otros usos como hemos visto es que  entender es "mas racional" mientras que comprender puede tener un sentido mas "emocional" ...que creo que entender realmente no tiene...
asi pues seria mas correcto decir "comprendo como te sientes..." y "no entiendo francés" o "no entiendo al profesor"...aunque a veces se usan giradas...
corregidme si me equivoco porfavor
PD: aunque curiosamente en otros idiomas , como en francés comprender, significa mas entender ..."Yo no comprendo español" "Je ne comprends pas l´espagnol"


----------

